# AFX 55 Chevy, 404.00 on ebay



## tgallaway (Jun 17, 2013)

hello, does anyone know if there was a different part # for a Canadian boxed AFX Magna-traction 55 Chevy?
the one that just sold on E-bay was part # 1725.
all my Boxed 55's are part # 1913 and non Magna-traction's are 1777.
hope someone can tell me more.

thanks Tom


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Can you post the Ebay link or item number? RM


----------



## tgallaway (Jun 17, 2013)

ebay # 331145267585

thanks Tom


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

WOW!!! Where's Tom S. when ya need him??? Wake up buddy, help us out here...RM


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

This caught my attention too. I have records and catalog entries for AFX '55 Chevy as 1777 (Non magna-traction), 1913 (Magna-traction) and 1064 (Magna-Sonic). The only other cars I'm aware of using the 1700's were G+ and the NMT versions of the dragsters. I can't find any listing for part #1725. Maybe the jewel box label was a recreation with the wrong number or a factory misprint? That's some high dollars for a yellow '55. I don't think I've seen the magna-Sonic flamed version or the NMT stickered version go that high.

-Paul


----------



## tgallaway (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm not trying to point fingers, but that is my concern.
with all the fake labels being made, it ruins the hobby.
the first guy passes it off as real and it starts an ugly snowball.
I don't know if this is a real label or not but I would like to know.
I did not buy this car but I do want to know if there is a difference 
for future reference.

thanks, Tom


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I don't understand that one myself. I would never go near something like that. I need to know before I buy. 

I'll have Tom S chime in RM.


Can anyone shed some light on this one????

http://www.ebay.com/itm/360878398138?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Is it the red stripes???? These don't normally go anywhere near this kind of coin


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

I can't find a number 1725 car reference in any of my info.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

tgallaway said:


> hello, does anyone know if there was a different part # for a Canadian boxed AFX Magna-traction 55 Chevy?
> the one that just sold on E-bay was part # 1725.
> all my Boxed 55's are part # 1913 and non Magna-traction's are 1777.
> hope someone can tell me more.
> ...


 All I can say is I never saw one with that part number on the box.I'd love to see the number on the body.Unfortunately or fortunately exact copies of labels and boxes of all scales are made.If you want to repo something make it so the buyer knows its a repo.Missed you at the Super Bowl show.Tom


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

While we can't speak for the specific car in question, when researching our book(s) we ran across a similar ‘55 as well as an A/P Vette, '30 Model A coupe and the ’56 Ford pick-up truck and who knows what else may be out there.........all with seemingly unused but undocumented 1700 series stock A|FX numbers but with magna-traction labels.....a collectors conundrum to say the least. 

The conclusion I came to was these were likely made for a specific retailer, distributor or the like such as Auto World, Polk Hobbies, Sears etc. and they used part numbers from the previous series of cars some of which were already assigned for other projects. The would stand to reason since there just doesn’t seem to be that many of them and those that do exist all seem to be early versions of the car such as the aforementioned '55. Note the early translucent yellow color, the early goodyear rear tires, the early "larger" box and cardboard insert, the early instructions etc.


------------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Can anyone shed some light on this one????
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/360878398138?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Is it the red stripes???? These don't normally go anywhere near this kind of coin


 I wouldn't touch this car either......why is there what looks to be red (same color as the stripe) paint under the glass, the glass is very ill fitting and there is off wear on various places on the body.


-----------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

I recall the Cobra GT in White w/ Black stripes and White w/ Blue stripes. Never saw White w/Red. Yellow w/Red, but never White. I'd be leery of that one too.

-Paul


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> I don't understand that one myself. I would never go near something like that. I need to know before I buy.
> 
> I'll have Tom S chime in RM.
> 
> ...


What I don't like is the way the bidding looks, kinda looks like it was shilled a bit.


----------



## Rick Carter (Dec 2, 2008)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Aurora-AFX-...-in-Box-/231179125023?&_trksid=p2056016.l4276


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Rick Carter said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Aurora-AFX-...-in-Box-/231179125023?&_trksid=p2056016.l4276



1st off, it's in a G-Plus box and it's a lighted car without it saying it is so I'd stay away from that one too.


What the heck is going on now a days?!?!?!?


----------



## Rick Carter (Dec 2, 2008)

Joe,

He said that he'd give you $5.00 off if you mention that you saw it on Hobby Talk -LOL!


----------



## tgallaway (Jun 17, 2013)

thanks Tom, I missed being there.
should make it back next year. would love to come buy your place.

thansk Tom G.


----------



## tgallaway (Jun 17, 2013)

SCJ and Tom S.

have ya'll ever seen a brown Nomad or a blue chevelle # 17 banded
in a magna-traction box? 

I know anything is possible with Aurora, just as the yellow 55.
they did things outside the box, different kind's of gimmicks.

thanks Tom


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Rick Carter said:


> Joe,
> 
> He said that he'd give you $5.00 off if you mention that you saw it on Hobby Talk -LOL!




WooHoo!!!!!!!

I'm so in!!!!


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> 1st off, it's in a G-Plus box and it's a lighted car without it saying it is so I'd stay away from that one too.
> 
> 
> What the heck is going on now a days?!?!?!?


That Monza is supposed to be a G-Plus, and is shown exactly like that in Bob Beers book.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Aurora-AFX-...n-Box-/231179125023?=&_trksid=p2056016.l4276=


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

tgallaway said:


> SCJ and Tom S.
> 
> have ya'll ever seen a brown Nomad or a blue chevelle # 17 banded
> in a magna-traction box.


 Yes, but also now all that I have seen to be fakes..........complements of one of our friends from the great white North.

I have heard rumor of yellow/red chevelles without headlights in one of these boxes, but have never seen one.


------------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## tgallaway (Jun 17, 2013)

thanks John, 
I figured them to be rebanded. I am always leary of banded Rare cars.
I will foward you some pics this evening.

thanks Tom


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

SCJ said:


> Yes, but also now all that I have seen to be fakes..........complements of one of our friends from the great white North.
> 
> I have heard rumor of yellow/red chevelles without headlights in one of these boxes, but have never seen one.
> 
> ...


 John ,I know exactly what you are saying and about who.Lots of "factory rarity"
.I'd rather have 1 of a dozen than 1 of 1.


----------

